# RivaTuner Config Update



## CrackerJack (Jun 19, 2008)

I've added:

Cards: 
GTX 280
GTX 260 

Chipset's
AMD 790 
Nvidia 750a SLI
Nvidia 780a SLI

Coming Soon!!!


Took the attachment so people wouldn't download it. It's not stable right now.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 22, 2008)

Tried it out, my Rivatuner crashed.

EDIT: Restarted my PC, same thing, stopped responding.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 22, 2008)

Alright. hmmm try it now. Uploaded a newer one.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 22, 2008)

Same thing, stopped responding.


----------



## wolf2009 (Jun 22, 2008)

doesn't work , rivatuner process runs in task manager, but rivatuner doesn't .


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 22, 2008)

Hmm...maybe its something with the code?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 22, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Hmm...maybe its something with the code?



might be, not really sure. I can load up fine. So it's something with this card. Still looking into it.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 23, 2008)

Update: Crash is fix!!!  Thanks to jimmyz, for testing!

But there's a catch, it won't let you oc. So it seems that the drivers are blocking any OC. But still looking into it.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 23, 2008)

I would test this if my rig wasn't in pieces and I eventually will be returning my 4850 so I can get some 4870s.


----------



## AutomagRT666 (Jun 24, 2008)

**



dark2099 said:


> I would test this if my rig wasn't in pieces and I eventually will be returning my 4850 so I can get some 4870s.



Hey guys, I've been trying to get this to work and what happens is as soon as I hit the little arrow to select the VGA, it just freezes for about 5-10 seconds, then finally it responds again, and it says 128-bit RV770 0MB,

And then when I hit the arrow again I can select the card, and when I do it sits for maybe 20 seconds or so, then it finally opens the page but any time I try to do anything it just keeps freezing, I know you can't OC with this yet, but should I be able to apply fan speed changes yet? If I hit Manual control then try to say do, 100% it'll freeze for a while, then it'll come back with it back at 25%. Just thought this may be helpful in some way.

In case it's relevant, I'm running Vista Ultimate x64 and a DFI LanParty UT NF590 SLI-M2R/G with the latest BIOS update. (Not sure if it's relevant, but hey, it's plugged into it heh.)

Thanks for reading this n00bish first post and all your help in advance!

Edit - I did apply the latest config file you posted in here of course.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 24, 2008)

AutomagRT666 said:


> Hey guys, I've been trying to get this to work and what happens is as soon as I hit the little arrow to select the VGA, it just freezes for about 5-10 seconds, then finally it responds again, and it says 128-bit RV770 0MB,
> 
> And then when I hit the arrow again I can select the card, and when I do it sits for maybe 20 seconds or so, then it finally opens the page but any time I try to do anything it just keeps freezing, I know you can't OC with this yet, but should I be able to apply fan speed changes yet? If I hit Manual control then try to say do, 100% it'll freeze for a while, then it'll come back with it back at 25%. Just thought this may be helpful in some way.
> 
> ...




I'm sorry man, I'm still working on it.

Re download it again, and see if that helps. It's different.


----------



## AutomagRT666 (Jun 24, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> I'm sorry man, I'm still working on it.
> 
> Re download it again, and see if that helps. It's different.



Hey no need to be sorry, you're the one doing all the work here! I'm just trying to help you out with any useful feedback I can .


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok, so I've decided to keep my 4850, so I will be playing around with this once my rig is back up and running.


----------



## erocker (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm getting the same thing as Automag is getting.  Thanks for working on it man!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 24, 2008)

erocker said:


> I'm getting the same thing as Automag is getting.  Thanks for working on it man!



Yeah this is crazy. The drivers show that the 4800's are R7X. Which when using that, it doesn't freeze. But when using RV770 it does.  I believe alot of it right not is a driver hold back.


----------



## BoOsTed SS (Jun 26, 2008)

Doesnt work for me. I am using RivaTuner v2.09 and I have a Sapphire HD 4850. 

Program stops responding.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 26, 2008)

BoOsTed SS said:


> Doesnt work for me. I am using RivaTuner v2.09 and I have a Sapphire HD 4850.
> 
> Program stops responding.



Sorry, I've been working on this for 3 days now. And everybody is getting freeze's, crash and restarts. But when I fix that, it disables the oc/fan settings


----------



## BoOsTed SS (Jun 26, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> Sorry, I've been working on this for 3 days now. And everybody is getting freeze's, crash and restarts. But when I fix that, it disables the oc/fan settings



OK. Well I appreciate it man. Card overall is pretty damn powerful, I am just using it on a pD at 3.9ghz on a pci-e 1.1 board... so that doesn't help.

I just want to be able to crank the fan up to keep it cooler. I am going to probably order the Accelero S1 Rev. 2. Is it a definite yet that it will fit these 4850s?


----------



## BoOsTed SS (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm used to using Ati Tray Tools. I used that for my x1900. Soon as I got this, today actually, I saw ATT didn't work. I tried ATT, RivaTuner, and Ati Tool and had no success with any.

I saw if you have an Asus card you can use the AsusDoctor to set the fan, but thats all I saw so far.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 26, 2008)

BoOsTed SS said:


> I'm used to using Ati Tray Tools. I used that for my x1900. Soon as I got this, today actually, I saw ATT didn't work. I tried ATT, RivaTuner, and Ati Tool and had no success with any.
> 
> I saw if you have an Asus card you can use the AsusDoctor to set the fan, but thats all I saw so far.



ATi Tools have fan setting options?


----------



## BoOsTed SS (Jun 26, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> ATi Tools have fan setting options?



I thought ATI Tool did. I know Ati Tray Tools does, it is just grayed out for my 4850. WHen I was in ATI Tool nothing worked, at all. I thought for other cards you could control the fan speed, maybe not.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 26, 2008)

BoOsTed SS said:


> I thought ATI Tool did. I know Ati Tray Tools does, it is just grayed out for my 4850. WHen I was in ATI Tool nothing worked, at all. I thought for other cards you could control the fan speed, maybe not.



hmm i'm going look into that.


----------



## BoOsTed SS (Jun 26, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> hmm i'm going look into that.



I'll give you money if you get ATI Tray tools to control fan and display gpu core and ambient temp... I would die to have that work. I love ATI Tray Tools.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 26, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> ATi Tools have fan setting options?



Yes, in the settings page. I can take a screenie for you when I get home.


----------



## BoOsTed SS (Jun 26, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yes, in the settings page. I can take a screenie for you when I get home.



You talking about Ati Tray tools or ATI Tool?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 26, 2008)

Actually both can do it.

Or if someone is so kind to post a screenie for me so CJ wont have to wait an extra hour and half it would be appreciated.


----------



## BoOsTed SS (Jun 26, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Actually both can do it.
> 
> Or if someone is so kind to post a screenie for me so CJ wont have to wait an extra hour and half it would be appreciated.



What does he want a screenie of. I can put one up now.


----------



## BoOsTed SS (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 26, 2008)

If you look at Overclocking settings in ATT there is a fan tab.
EDIT:Boost, Which version of ATT is that?

If you go into the settings menu in ATiTool, there is a pull-down that you can make fan control adjustments.


----------



## BoOsTed SS (Jun 26, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> If you look at Overclocking settings in ATT there is a fan tab.
> EDIT:Boost, Which version of ATT is that?
> 
> If you go into the settings menu in ATiTool, there is a pull-down that you can make fan control adjustments.



v1.4.7.1193

Edit - can you guess why my name is what it is.. lol.. sorry i am usually on a car forum..


----------



## BoOsTed SS (Jun 26, 2008)

JR - Do you happen to know if your 3870 is the exact same size as my 4850?

I want to get the Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 Rev. 2 for mine, it says it fits the 38XX cards.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 26, 2008)

It will fit, the problem is that the VRM's (area with the exposed heatsink that has all the little "spikes" sticking out) would be exposed I believe.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 26, 2008)

BoOsTed SS said:


> JR - Do you happen to know if your 3870 is the exact same size as my 4850?
> 
> I want to get the Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 Rev. 2 for mine, it says it fits the 38XX cards.



YGPM about it but should have no problems.

@CJ

Sorry for going a little off-topic. If you want me to help just ask, but I will forewarn you my software coding and modifying isn't the greatest. 

Also, Rivatuner isn't an open source app? Or is it?


----------



## BoOsTed SS (Jun 26, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> YGPM about it but should have no problems.
> 
> @CJ
> 
> ...



Not sure about the open source. I just hope someone gets Ati Tray Tools working. I always liked how that worked.


----------



## BoOsTed SS (Jun 26, 2008)

Me and CJ are working on getting Ati Tray Tools working on the fan control.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm going wait till the 4870 start floating around. The 4850 problems is either a driver problem or maybe a bios lock of some kind


But till now, I need someone with either a GTX 280 or GTX 260 to test RivaTuner out. 

Thanks


----------



## BoOsTed SS (Jun 26, 2008)

Is the RivaTuner file updated?


----------



## BoOsTed SS (Jun 27, 2008)

Any new info on rivatuner/Ati tray tools? If no fan control settings come out i might have to resort to flashing it to the Asus 4850 bios.


----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2008)

Mr. Unwinder, the maker of RivaTuner says sometime in July.


----------



## BoOsTed SS (Jun 27, 2008)

erocker said:


> Mr. Unwinder, the maker of RivaTuner says sometime in July.



Well.. I think I am going to flash mine to the Asus bios. Wish me luck...


----------



## BoOsTed SS (Jun 27, 2008)

I tried flashing it with atiflash and I can't even back up my current bios. It keeps saying adapter not found.

I used atiflash -s 0 oldbios.bin and that didn't work

I tried atiflash -p 0 asus.bin (i named it that) to flash and that didn't work either.

Solution?


----------



## BoOsTed SS (Jun 27, 2008)

Guess the new version of atiflash would help... 

Flashed with the asus bios. I will let you know in a min if fan control works.


----------



## BoOsTed SS (Jun 27, 2008)

The Asus bios did not work on mine to get smartdoctor working.  I ended up making my own bios and flashed it. I changed my idle speed to 40% and have it ramp up to 100% at 60°.  Everything works fine except one thing, my 2d clocks are now 500/975 instead of the standard 500/750. 

Anyone know why this would change? I did not touch the clock speeds at all.


----------



## Megasty (Jun 27, 2008)

erocker said:


> Mr. Unwinder, the maker of RivaTuner says sometime in July.



Oh well, I guess I'll have to have my portable air conditioner blowing on my case until then


----------



## BoOsTed SS (Jun 28, 2008)

Megasty said:


> Oh well, I guess I'll have to have my portable air conditioner blowing on my case until then



Or flash the Bios and fix it yourself...


----------

